# My First UV Tan



## rectus

Hey ladies, I know I'm not a lady but I think you're probably the best people to ask.

I'm going for a standing UV tan tomorrow (60p per min). I'm already naturally tanned, and I want to see if it'll help my bacne scars become less visible.

Things I need to know:


How long do you think I'll need in the sunbed?

Is once enough to look good or is 'layering' the way to do it?

Is there something I can use at home to accelerate my tan? (I know they sell these products in store)

Anything else you can add to help?


Thanks for reading.


----------



## liam0810

once wont make you brown, need to build it up. start with 6 minutes and see how you go. if you are naturally brown you shouldn't burn on 6, if you are ok up it to 9. for your first few times dont bother with a tan accelerator. in a few weeks get one or even mt2


----------



## Sambuca

get some mt2!


----------



## rectus

liam0810 said:


> once wont make you brown, need to build it up. start with 6 minutes and see how you go. if you are naturally brown you shouldn't burn on 6, if you are ok up it to 9. for your first few times dont bother with a tan accelerator. in a few weeks get one or even mt2


hmm when you say "on 6" do you mean 6 minutes or is there a heat setting of 6? I need to get tanned for Friday night, are you saying this won't happen?


----------



## SkinnyJ

It won't happen, if you go on for too long you'll just burn. Go on twice a week and build up from 6 minutes. :beer:


----------



## rectus

SkinnyJ said:


> It won't happen, if you go on for too long you'll just burn. Go on twice a week and build up from 6 minutes. :beer:


Even if I've never burned in my life from the sun?


----------



## ducky699

for friday? if you go on today and risk it for about 9 minutes you might have a tiny bit of a glow for tomorrow but wont be brown.....st. tropez maybe?


----------



## Dux

If you go on for too long (anything more than 6 mins) you'll go red, and look ridiculous.

If you're pretty pale skinned even 6 may be too much.

You've left it too late to get a tan for tomorrow night, best of start slow and get some colour in your cheeks over the next few weeks.

I use MT2 and haven't been on a sunbed in weeks but jab .5ml twice a week and still get p1ss ripped out of me for looking black.


----------



## WilsonR6

I'm in the process of getting mine too :/

Wear boxers mate, burnt penis is no laughing matter.. especially in the shower


----------



## rectus

WilsonR6 said:


> I'm in the process of getting mine too :/
> 
> Wear boxers mate, burnt penis is no laughing matter.. especially in the shower


Seriously? I never considered a burnt penis.


----------



## WilsonR6

rectus said:


> Seriously? I never considered a burnt penis.


Neither did I until I did 9 minutes buck naked

Crosses my mind every time now! Even more so now I lack a foreskin.. ouch :no:


----------



## SkinnyJ

Going in naked ftw.


----------



## ditz

Burnt Johnson and boxers really is not a pleasant experience


----------



## rectus

Ok, but that means I'm going to have a boxer short tan line.


----------



## constantbulk

spray tans are instant and you would be brown for friday.....


----------



## Matt 1

rectus said:


> Ok, but that means I'm going to have a boxer short tan line.


put a sock on it


----------



## rectus

Matt 1 said:


> put a sock on it


Serious?


----------



## GShock

I'll not use a sunbed unless I'm on Mt2


----------



## Matt 1

rectus said:


> Serious?


it would save it getting burnt so yeah pretty serious mate!


----------



## rectus

GShock said:


> I'll not use a sunbed unless I'm on Mt2


Please go into detail, I'm not familiar with MT2. Water based injection?


----------



## GShock

rectus said:


> Please go into detail, I'm not familiar with MT2. Water based injection?


http://www.melanotanmagic.com/


----------



## Robbie789

I went for a sunbed for the first time last week because my gf was going, was 70p/min, went on for 10 minutes, didn't go burn/go red, just tanned slightly, might go tonight and do 8 minutes. If you're naturally dark then you should be fine with 8-10 mins first go.


----------



## solidcecil

I usually go on for 12mins, go in naked and never been burnt or had any issues.

I use a standing sunbed though, I'm not sure if there's a difference in strength.


----------



## rectus

I should add that my penis is dark like a black man's, just not as big.


----------



## NorthernSoul

I do 6 mins Monday and Friday each week and still pale as fvck. If I do 9 mins I go abit red and my dad says "have u been on that bloody sunbed" so I just so 2 lots of 6 minutes.


----------



## liam0810

rectus said:


> hmm when you say "on 6" do you mean 6 minutes or is there a heat setting of 6? I need to get tanned for Friday night, are you saying this won't happen?


You've left it the day before mate! You might get red if that will do you!


----------



## Sambuca

whys this in womens training LOL


----------



## Sambuca

rectus said:


> hmm when you say "on 6" do you mean 6 minutes or is there a heat setting of 6? I need to get tanned for Friday night, are you saying this won't happen?


gas mark 6 mate :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Matt 1 said:


> put a sock on it


that's what I do


----------



## rectus

Well I went in a standing UV bed today. I was given a lotion to put over my body, some disposable eye guards and was recommended 8 mins (around £9) in the bed. It was nice imagining you were in the sun for 8 mins  I think my face looks a bit more golden...maybe but as you guys said, I may need to layer it. I reckon I could go for a 12 min session and not have an issues.


----------



## rectus

Oh and I did put a sock on it


----------



## Jon.B

WilsonR6 said:


> I'm in the process of getting mine too :/
> 
> Wear boxers mate, burnt penis is no laughing matter.. especially in the shower


Total bro science mate, ive never ever burnt my cock when doing 9 mins on 250 watt tubes...infact id rather have burnt cock than tan lines lol


----------



## WilsonR6

Jon.B said:


> Total bro science mate, ive never ever burnt my cock when doing 9 mins on 250 watt tubes...infact id rather have burnt cock than tan lines lol


Bro science lmao

Is the skin on your knob immune to UV? :lol: honestly mate I did 3 mins first time I ever went on a sunbed then 6 mins the day after, I was like a lobster and my cock was the most noticable especially in the shower


----------



## Jon.B

If you were lobster all over then fair enough, get your base tan first ha.

Ive only ever burnt on the beds once, felt like sunstroke and cock still wasn't burnt, me skin must be like leather


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

rectus said:


> Ok, but that means I'm going to have a boxer short tan line.


just go in naked you arent gonna burn your penis i always tan naked now because of that^^


----------



## WilsonR6

Just hit the sunbeds after my fasted swim and realised I had no boxers

Had to put a sock over my knob :lol:


----------



## Mez

I've been using then naked for about 20 yrs now, never burnt my penis ?


----------



## WillOdling

Mez said:


> I've been using then naked for about 20 yrs now, never burnt my penis ?


----------



## Dave653

Been using them for years, always naked and never burnt.

Usually go in for 15-20 mins each time, it's down to the individual and what your skin can handle


----------



## rectus

Dave653 said:


> Been using them for years, always naked and never burnt.
> 
> Usually go in for 15-20 mins each time, it's down to the individual and what your skin can handle


Wow, that's a long time! I was panicking my skin was blistering and bubbling like Sarah Connor in her premonitions of the future. I'm guessing you had to build up to that level?


----------



## Dave653

rectus said:


> Wow, that's a long time! I was panicking my skin was blistering and bubbling like Sarah Connor in her premonitions of the future. I'm guessing you had to build up to that level?


Yea a bit of building up and I'm dark-ish skinned anyway which helps a lot.

Just go by how ur skin feels, if you feel comfortable it's all good, if its starting to get uncomfortable, burning etc then just step out or you'll end up burnt to sh1t


----------



## rectus

I think I'll go in for 10 mins next time. The lady gave me a lotion (tan accelerator) which I assume costs extra? Should I buy my own if I plan to use it regularly?


----------



## Sambuca

im pale as fk n go on butt naked. never had a burnt penis


----------



## rectus

Sambuca said:


> im pale as fk n go on butt naked. never had a burnt penis


I put a sock on anyway because my penis is already really dark so it wasn't worth getting it to go darker. I'm hitting PCT in a couple of weeks so I may need to go more often to dry up my back to help with bacne. Is once a week enough?


----------



## Sambuca

once or twice 6 mins is fine imo depends as im pale


----------



## rectus

Read this a couple of times from different pages:



> But taking pills with tyrosine or rubbing a tyrosine lotion on your skin doesn't really help the process. In fact, according to the American Cancer Society, Tanning accelerators, such as those formulated with the amino acid tyrosine or tyrosine derivatives, are ineffective &#8230; evidence suggests they don't work. FDA considers them unapproved new drugs that have not been proven safe and effective. It makes sense if you think about it - swallowing a chemical like tyrosine or rubbing it on your skin doesn't necessarily make it available to the right metabolic pathways.


Source: http://thebeautybrains.com/2007/03/04/the-big-lie-about-tanning-lotions/

My 8 mins at 0.60p should have cost £4.80 but it was £9... I'm guessing that was for the tanning accelerator. Cheeky b!tch.


----------



## WilsonR6

Mez said:


> I've been using then naked for about 20 yrs now, never burnt my penis ?


You've never been on long enough to burn your skin?


----------



## Mez

WilsonR6 said:


> You've never been on long enough to burn your skin?


I sleep under one for about 2hrs on my first shift back on nights, face burns but never knob ?


----------



## ditz

We must all vvank too much worn the skin thin on it :lol:

My first 8min sunbed rubbing on my boxers the next day was painful as sh1t


----------



## Mez

ditz said:


> We must all vvank too much worn the skin thin on it :lol:
> 
> My first 8min sunbed rubbing on my boxers the next day was painful as sh1t


I do it under the sunbed, helps me sleep.


----------



## rectus

I'm guessing the little disposable eye guards aren't complimentary? Should I buy my own or just close my eyes for 10 mins?


----------



## Dave653

I just close my eyes. Do not want white eyelids


----------



## ditz

Yeah I just shut my eyes.

First one I shut my eyes really hard, and had white in untanned lines either side of my eyes where my face wrinkled up :lol:

That's what you get for having a fat cnut face!


----------



## liam0810

Closing your eyes is dangerous. Your eye lids are very thin and can burn easily. Plus the UV rays still get through and over time can cause cataracts


----------



## Guest

rectus said:


> Ok, but that means I'm going to have a boxer short tan line.


Not if you roll them up a bit. As long as your nobber dosen't get burnt


----------



## hotchy

Stick a sock on your d1ck, no boxer short tan line.


----------



## rectus

Just ordered some "wink ease" disposable eye protection from ebay, £2 for 10 pairs so 10 weeks worth. I'll order this










http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Power-Tan-DARK-START-Sunbed-Tanning-Lotion-Cream-250ml-/120744445205?pt=UK_Health_Tanning_RL&hash=item1c1cee0515

on payday as it may help accelerate the tan, I can't seem to find solid evidence that it does/doesn't.


----------

